# German Work Visa (Category D) Period



## zhaider (May 11, 2018)

I'm from Pakistan and applying for German Work Visa category D and I have all the pre-requisites however I also need the travel insurance for at least 6 month. My intended date of travel is 15th July 2019. My question is what does 6 month mean? Is it 180days or what? I'm asking because the travel insurance companies are offering insurances for 30, 90, 180, 365 days etc with different premiums.

I need to know if opting for 180 days is sufficient or should I get the 365 days insurance.

Following is an excerpt from Embassy website:

Please provide the Visa Section with a travel health insurance valid for at least 6 months from your intended date of travel onwards so that a visa with a validity of 6 months may be issued, if possible.

Thanks


----------

